# Bessere Performance HTC Vive



## Satsujin (15. Oktober 2016)

Update: 16.10.2016

Das es offensichtlich die GPU ist, frage ich mich ob eine GTX 1070 in Frage kommt, bzw. eine GTX 1080 in VR einen Mehrwert bringt der den Preisunterschied rechtfertigt?
Die CPU sollte kein Problem sein oder?

Originalpost:

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze seit April die HTC Vive und bin ansich auch sehr zufrieden, jedoch habe ich starke Ruckler wenn ich die Grafik in spielen wie Out of Ammo oder Raw Data erhöhe.
Auch das Trials on Tatooine läuft nur auf Mittleren Details spielbar. Meine Fragen wären nun,
wie ich rausfinde welche Komponente der limitierende Faktor ist und ob es Sinn macht aufzurüsten.

Mein System besteht aus:

Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-H87-HD3
CPU: Intel® Xeon® Prozessor E3-1230V3
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31
SSD: Crucial M500 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
SSD: Crucial BX200 480GB, 2,5"
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB
Optisches Laufwerk: LG BH16NS40
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL8-8-8-24


----------



## CastorTolagi (18. Oktober 2016)

Bei mir läuft die Vive auf einer GTX 1060 völlig problemlos.
Die GTX 1070 ist da nochmal eine ganze Hausnummer besser. Allerdings gibts ja aktuell ein kleines großes Problem bei den GTX 1070 mit den Micron-Speichern, weshalb ich aktuell keine GTX 1070 mehr kaufe.

Die Mehrleistung der GTX 1080 steht in keiner Relation zum Mehrpreis und für die Vive braucht man diese Grafikkarte auch höchstens für Nvidias Vergnügungspark.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Oktober 2016)

Verbreitet kein Unfug, es gibt kein Problem der 1070er mit Micron-Speicher. Das sich der Speicher kaum übertakten lässt, ist wohl kaum ein Grund keine 1070 zu empfehlen, was ein Blödsinn! 
Zumal Speicher-OC einfach mal kaum etwas bringt, dass es sich lohnen würde zu übertakten und damit sinnlos mehr Strom zu verbrauchen und sich dem Powertarget zu nähern. 

Die 1070 kann man uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## CastorTolagi (18. Oktober 2016)

Ahhh und die Artefaktbildung ist eine Einbildung:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/...ver-or-bios-bug-in-micron-memory-1070-cards-/
Stellungnahme von Nvidia:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/...cron-memory-1070-cards-/post/4986835/#4986835
Bisher kein Resultat

Stellungnahme MSI bei denen viele Probleme auftreten:
http://i.imgur.com/4R59U92.jpg
Bisher kein Resultat

Edit:
Und es betrifft nicht nur übertakteten Speicher:
Neu gekauft: ZOTAC GTX1070 AmpExtre...-Post 96511


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Oktober 2016)

Auch quark, immer geht es um Overclocking und damit verbundene Spannungserhöhungen. Der Typ im letzten Link hat ja nicht mal die Karte getestet, sondern sofort zurückgeschickt  

Fazit: Panikmache. 
Kein OC --> kein Problem. 
Und selbst für die leute die unbedingt ocen müssen, sind ja Bios-Updates in Arbeit. Bei manchen Herstellern (Evga zum Beispiel) gibt es ja sogar bereits das Update.


----------



## Satsujin (18. Oktober 2016)

Hallo und danke für die Antworten.

Dann schau ich mich mal in die Richtung um. Wäre meine erste Nvidia Karte 
Leider scheint es noch nicht so viele Erfahrungsberichte zu geben welche VR-Anwendungen (Das meißte sind ja doch eher Tech-Demos als echte Spiele) mit welcher Hardware wie gut zurecht kommen, oder ich finde sie nicht.

Vom Prinzip "läuft" meine Vive auch ganz gut mit meiner R9, nur ist die Auflösung leider noch nicht die die ich mir für VR erhoffe und ich möchte das nicht noch verschlimmern indem ich die Grafik bis ins untere Drittel des möglichen schrauben muss, bzw. es wurmt mich auch so geile Hardware nicht auszureizen ^^
Der Preis der Karte wäre jetzt nicht so entscheident, ich will mich später nur nicht ärgern sondern viel Spaß an meinem System haben. 

Bei den Karten scheint es ja auch ganz schöne Preisunterschiede zu geben, die 1070 schwankt wohl je nachdem ob sie von KFA2 oder MSI kommt schonmal um 100€.
Obwohl ich meine hier im Forum eine Empfehlung Richtung EVGA herausgehört zu haben 

Die R9 findet sicher ihren weg in ein anderes System.


----------



## TammerID (20. Oktober 2016)

Ich nutze meine Vive mit der 1080. Allerdings hatte ich davor eine 780 und wollte ohnehin aufrüsten. Also wenn du das Geld hast und die Leistung haben möchtest, kannst du gerne zu einer 1080 greifen. Aber für die Vive reicht auch für die nächste Zeit die 1070 locker aus.


----------



## Superflyron (3. November 2016)

1080 ist perfekt für vr , hab auch eine ...
Hatte davor ne 980er , die war aber nicht schnell genug ..
Bei der htc ist allein schon wegen dem Super Sampling, die schnellere Grafikkarte zu empfehlen.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung ...


----------



## MontagID (13. Dezember 2016)

Kann jemand, der die Vive mit einer 1060er betreibt kurz seine Erfahrung teilen? Ich hab einen i5 6500, 8gb ram mit 1060er 6gb msi am tv stehen. da kann optional in zukunft mal eine vive ran. jetzt ist die frage, ob das system geeignet ist. der steam vr performance test sagt, dass dem so ist. aber ob man diesen dingern vertrauen kann, ist wieder eine andere sache. da würden mich mal erfahrungsberichte aus erster hand interessieren. schon mal ein fettes danke im vorraus!


----------



## CastorTolagi (14. Dezember 2016)

i5 6600k mit Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 1060.

Kommt halt mal wieder auf die Spiele an.
Bei Project Cars muss man teilweise sehr tief stapeln um vernünftige FPS zu bekommen.
Holopoint oder Space Pirat Trainer hingegen läuft super flüssig.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (14. Dezember 2016)

Habe auch eine GTX1060 6GB mit der Vive laufen. Es ist in der Tat stark vom Spiel abhängig, die meisten laufen problemlos. Schwieriger wird es, wenn die Spiele nicht direkt für VR gemacht sind, sondern auch auf einem normalen 2D-Monitor gespielt werden können. Dann kommt man doch schnell an seine Grenzen (Project Cars) oder muss die Details wirklich ganz nach unten schrauben. Aber ich würde sagen, mit der GTX1060 und der Vive kommt man gut zurecht!
Hier die wohl beste Seite (wirklich die beste), die Anwendungen direkt in VR testet und auch Reprojection und Dropped Frames mit einbezieht:
HARDOCP - Summary and Conclusion - AMD & NVIDIA GPU VR Perf. - Please State Your Name

Ansonsten lässt sich aber auch sagen: Mehr Leistung ist immer besser in VR. Wenn man Reserven übrig hat, kann man SuperSampling nutzen und so die Optik aufmotzen, bis man auch das letzte MHz seiner Hardware genutzt hat.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (14. Dezember 2016)

Vllt. eine kurze Erklärung zur den HARDOCP Benchmarks und VR im allgemeinen:
Die magische Grenze sind Frametimes von unter 11.1 ms, welches 90+ FPS entspricht. Damit du jedes mal ein frisches Bild auf deinem Bildschirm angezeigt kriegst, wenn die VR-Brille mit ihren 90Hz ein neues Bild darstellen kann.
Wenn man über die 11.1 ms rutscht, schaltet sich Reprojection ein. D.h. es wird das vorherige Bild erneut auf deinem Bildschirm angezeigt. Früher hat die Vive dann strikt auf 45FPS beschnitten (interleaved reprojection) und jedes Bild wird zwei mal angezeigt. Mittlerweile gibt es ASync Reprojection, das man statt dessen oder zusätzlich nutzen kann, je nach persönlichen Vorlieben (ich habe meistens nur ASync Reprojection an), aber auch hier wieder etwas Anwendungsabhängig. (Valve: "Allow interleaved reprojection" checkbox still applies in async mode. It controls whether the application is dropped to 45hz when not making framerate, or if it is allowed to get further and further behind until a frame winds up getting presented twice. This leads to less positional judder, but that judder is more random (which tends to be more annoying).)

Ist aber etwas schwer zu erklären, wenn man es nicht selbst erlebt hat. 
Prinzipiell gilt: Reprojection ist immer schlechter als weniger als 11.1ms Frametimes zu erreichen. Knapp über 11.1ms kann man Störungen mit ASync Reprojection ganz gut abfangen imo, weit drüber muss es Interleaved Reprojection regeln, und das wirkt einfach weniger flüssig.
Und über 22ms dürften dein Frame dann ganz gedroppt werden, aber wie man sieht ist das mit der GTX1060 absolut kein Problem.

Man sieht, dass die GTX1060 meist unter 11ms rendert. Aber in gewissen Anwendungen eben auch drüber, resultiert in Reprojection. Die Seite hat ja mittlerweile so ca. 13 Spiele getestet, die meisten funktionieren easy, nur manche laufen eben gerade mal auf einer TitanX flüssig. Was ich erfreulich finde, ist die Tatsache, dass sich die GTX1060 in VR deutlich besser schlägt als die RX480. Obwohl sie in 2D ja fast gleich auf sind. Glücklicherweise die richtige Wahl getroffen beim Münzwerfen zwischen den beiden ähnlichen Karten.


----------



## CastorTolagi (15. Dezember 2016)

@ChiefJohnson
Besser kann man es wirklich nicht schreiben.

Das schlimmste was dir in VR passieren kann ist Motion Sickness wegen zu geringer FPS oder beschissener Frametimes.
In VR ist ein Framedrop nicht einfach nur was nervendes sondern es hat tatsächlich Auswirkungen auf den Körper.


----------

